
Simplex-noise.js: A fast simplex noise implementation in JavaScript - sebg
https://github.com/jwagner/simplex-noise.js
======
goodells
It's really interesting that they were able to use typed arrays to get better
performance out of it. If anyone is looking for a more bare-bones approach to
simplex or perlin noise, I've had good experiences with this library:

[https://github.com/josephg/noisejs](https://github.com/josephg/noisejs) (not
affiliated)

